# Makita 3620 router



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

It was another of those ebay bargains ($20+S&H) that has found a home with me and I'm debating its future. The 3620 seems to be a nice little 1/4" plunge router that could be handy, but the depth clamp consists of a lever knob that "pinches" the sides of the plastic body (i.e., motor case). Sadly, the plastic case has failed near the lever knob, making the clamp mechanism weak. While a replacement case is available for $46+S&H, I don't want to put that much more into this tool (Yes, $20 + $46 + S&H, is about what I would have spent on a new Bosch Colt). 

Therefore, has anyone in the forum done a home-grown repair on one of these units? IMHO, it seems like design flaw/weakness that should require repair after a bit of use.

Thanks

TTG


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> It was another of those ebay bargains ($20+S&H) that has found a home with me and I'm debating its future. The 3620 seems to be a nice little 1/4" plunge router that could be handy, but the depth clamp consists of a lever knob that "pinches" the sides of the plastic body (i.e., motor case). Sadly, the plastic case has failed near the lever knob, making the clamp mechanism weak. While a replacement case is available for $46+S&H, I don't want to put that much more into this tool (Yes, $20 + $46 + S&H, is about what I would have spent on a new Bosch Colt).
> 
> ...


Hi TTG:

Are you being thrifty or frugal. The frugal would refurbish the Makita and consider it a new router. One of my main routers is the 3601B "D" handle 8.5 amp. Your 3620 is a 7.8 amp 1/4". I would consider this an ideal replacement for my old Craftsman that died some time ago and never replaced. The 1/4" routers are fully functional but for light jobs. The Colt is a laminate trimmer, lighter still at 5.7 amp. I can still get parts for some of my Makita stuff that's more than 30 years old. That's frugal.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Thrifty, One thing that you can do: Go to the good hobby shop, and ask about the plastic epoxy. There is one that will do real good job. Also, check auto body supplies that handle 3=M , The stuff that they fix header panels with . The auto body place will be able to tell if the Base is made with . sheet molded compound. Will cost a little more, but well worth it. It should be available tn a small quantity. 2 piece product (epoxy type)


----------



## mikepk (Dec 11, 2014)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> It was another of those ebay bargains ($20+S&H) that has found a home with me and I'm debating its future. The 3620 seems to be a nice little 1/4" plunge router that could be handy, but the depth clamp consists of a lever knob that "pinches" the sides of the plastic body (i.e., motor case). Sadly, the plastic case has failed near the lever knob, making the clamp mechanism weak. While a replacement case is available for $46+S&H, I don't want to put that much more into this tool (Yes, $20 + $46 + S&H, is about what I would have spent on a new Bosch Colt).
> 
> ...


I'm looking for the base plate to replace my own 3620. Do you have one of those? 
My problem is with the threads that hold the plastic bottom plate to the base, they are stripped. I don't know the width of the oem screws or the thread type. If I could get a small enough drill/tap I would make new threads. Any suggestions?
Mike P.


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

how much distance is the capacity of the router?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Assuming that it is the same as the 3600, 3612/C and the current RP2301FC and I'm pretty sure that it is, then the thread is 4mm x 0.7mm, NOT 0.75mm! The length of the screws is 8mm.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mikepk said:


> I'm looking for the base plate to replace my own 3620. Do you have one of those?
> My problem is with the threads that hold the plastic bottom plate to the base, they are stripped. I don't know the width of the oem screws or the thread type. If I could get a small enough drill/tap I would make new threads. Any suggestions?
> Mike P.


You could install a helicoil in place of the stripped threads. It's as good as new after.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Aren't they only available in an expensive kit, rather than as individuals?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The kits are a little pricey but he might find a repair service that does them. Our local chain saw repair shop used them to repair stripped holes in saw casings which were a magnesium alloy. The repaired hole was stronger than the original.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If a 4mm x 0.7 mm tap doesn't fix the problem then I would suggest the next size up which can then be any thread, because the base is Alloy, it may not even need to be re-drilled.


----------



## mist34 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty dificult to install helicoils without the special tap and the inserter. You do need a kit, or somebody having one.


----------

